# Acanthogonatus



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

been looking a few of the above genus they look mint as anyone had any luck with them?


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

i got 2 adult female pissii from tss. doing well, nice species.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Ive kept A. pissii and frankii
they are very easy to keep and abundant in the wild.
undemanding and hardy, they enjoy lots of webbing.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Poxicator said:


> Ive kept A. pissii and frankii
> they are very easy to keep and abundant in the wild.
> undemanding and hardy, they enjoy lots of webbing.
> image


nice pic cheers


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

I've got A.pissi , A.francki and A.vilches . great little spiders . Tend to be quite fast at taking food , make nice webbing but have difficulties climbing smooth surfaces at speed (which nearly cost a MM of mine his life a few years ago):lol2:

Only down side is from what little I've heard their lifespan isn't as long as a T's .


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

A. pissi feeding time - YouTube


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

cheers good vid


----------



## Lordaradon (Oct 11, 2011)

Like the look of these a lot! Tracking down care sheets for them is proving tricky though


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

This is my girl,..A,pissii..









Well easy to keep, dry sub,& water bowl,give them enough room to web & your good to go,(watch your fingers tho)...


----------

